# Driver Personalization on 2021 Tiguan SEL Premium 4Motion



## AppMaker17 (Jan 10, 2021)

I was leasing a 2018 Tiguan SEL Premium w/ 4Motion and just got into the 2021 of the same trim. On the 2018 there was a driver personalization feature so that my wife and I could customize our settings based on the driver's key. On the 2021 I can find no such feature. Does anybody know if they removed the feature or if it is hiding somewhere? Thanks so much!


----------



## 2011CWGTI (Apr 16, 2011)

I also am wondering this. I have odb 11 and will see if I can enable. I compared my 19 atlas and it’s using profile v1 and 21 tig v2.











21 Tiguan


----------



## 2011CWGTI (Apr 16, 2011)

No luck tried to match atlas settings and got ACC and TPMS errors and reverted back.


----------



## Zabes64 (Aug 29, 2018)

Does say V2 gives 7 user accounts vs the 4 current (3 plus guest) so it's gotta be hidden... I know this sounds silly, but we had this issue with the 18, didn't scroll down, not sure if there is even a personalization setting Page to select, but hey I made that mistake when personalization wasn't 'staying'


----------



## AppMaker17 (Jan 10, 2021)

Thanks for everybody’s help. I have checked and double checked and there is no personalization menu. I received a response from a post on Reddit indicating the feature was removed in the transition to MIB3, which if true, is pretty upsetting. If somebody figures it out with OBD11 I would be grateful!


----------



## 2011CWGTI (Apr 16, 2011)

There must be a way! Lol I’m following this and other threads in the atlas forum.


----------



## JoseO (Jan 5, 2021)

AppMaker17 said:


> Thanks for everybody’s help. I have checked and double checked and there is no personalization menu. I received a response from a post on Reddit indicating the feature was removed in the transition to MIB3, which if true, is pretty upsetting. If somebody figures it out with OBD11 I would be grateful!


I can see it on the Testmode menu: New video by Jose Olcese
Now, how to enable it on the main menu....


----------



## enjanir (Dec 29, 2020)

I asked the same thing a couple weeks ago...








21 Sel Premium R Line - Driver Personalization Missing


Picked up a new 21 sel prem r line last week and loving it so far. But one thing has been driving me crazy, the driver personalization settings in mib3 aren’t there. I contacted vw and provided my vin and was told that feature wasn’t available, which makes no sense. Any other 21 owners...




www.vwvortex.com


----------



## Liansonline (Mar 24, 2019)

This looks to be the same issue on my 2022 which sucks because it works well on our 2020.


----------



## 1.8TPSSTVARIANT (Nov 29, 2005)

Following, I tried doing this among other tweaks, but got nowhere.


----------



## Liansonline (Mar 24, 2019)

Liansonline said:


> This looks to be the same issue on my 2022 which sucks because it works well on our 2020.


I just tried a few other things tonight but no luck


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

